# Wert übergeben und in einer neuen Form anzeigen



## rampage78 (16. November 2007)

In Form1 habe ich drei Button.

Wenn einer dieser Button gedrückt wird öffnet Form2 und soll den Text der in Form1 unter der Variablen a für diesen Button abgelegt wurde in einen Label anzeigen.

Wie genau mache ich das?


----------



## ronaldh (16. November 2007)

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
     Form2.Label1.Caption = Command1.Caption
     Form2.Show
End Sub
```

Ich weiß nicht, wo Deine Variable A herkommt, so wie oben würde die Bezeichnung des Command-Buttons angezeigt werden. Aber natürlich kannst Du auch alles andere anzeigen.

rh


----------

